
Node.JS v0.4.8 released - jemeshsu
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/05/21/node-v0-4-8/
======
chanon
Great to see this one: * Disable compression with OpenSSL. Improves memory
perf.

Guess/hope it means the issue described here is fixed automatically for
everyone now:
[http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2011/04/05/openssl-m...](http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2011/04/05/openssl-
memory-use/)

------
pimeys
I've been struggling with 0.4.7 debugger problems in the last few days and now
they fixed them. Thank you!

